# Live plants with scorpions?



## Stugy (Nov 16, 2016)

There is a huge variety of live plants I want to get for some of future scorpion enclosure projects and I wanted to know if there are some plants that are incompatible with some scorpions (or other way around). I'm talking about allergies (lol) or something you know?  I'm really interested in lichen right now . I hope your answers are up to my lichen (ba dum tsh). Meh I think I should've put this thread in the Live Plants section...


----------



## Pipa (Nov 16, 2016)

any Pothos , Philodendron sp. and Anthurium sp. you could do for tropical , Pepperomia and a few low light succulents for drier species of scorpions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan Reynolds (Nov 18, 2016)

Live plants are a great idea. For my scorpions, I have dug up a few smaller plants from my backyard and transplanted them into the scorpion enclosure. No problems and it looks great!


----------



## Ryan Reynolds (Nov 18, 2016)

(I took out the hides for this picture)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 18, 2016)

The only potential issue you could have is if you have a scorp species that does a good amount of remodeling, which could damage the plants. I know some people will keep the plant potted (without fertilizer) and bury it in the substrate so it still looks natural. Fortunately scorps aren't as likely to remodel as tarantulas, so you should be able to set something nice up pretty easily!  Pipa has the right idea for plant choices. All of those will go well and are hardy. 

Lichens would look cool, but that's kind a funky plant/fungus/bacterium to put in an enclosure because they have kind of strange requirements in a lot of cases. They (typically) like a good amount of humidity with lots of ventilation. The species that are more tolerant of drier conditions are the ones you'd find most commonly on boulders and whatnot, which you probably don't want to add to an enclosure  If there's a way to experiment with the lichens though I say you might as well give it a shot. They shouldn't be harmful to the scorp and they'll die from conditional issues way before your scorps do.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 20, 2016)

My _Heterometrus swammerdami_ pair has a nice bromeliad in their terrarium. Photo attached...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

